# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Ταλαντωτές >  >  Διαμόρφωση κατά πλάτος με διαμόρφωση ρεύματος

## SV1ANW

Κατ'αρχάς χαιρετώ το φόρουμ μια και γράφω για πρώτη φορά, απλά θα ήθελα να μοιραστώ μαζύ σας μια κατασκευή που είχα κάνει πρίν από 35 χρόνια περίπου που και εγώ όπως οι περισσότεροι ραδιοερασιτέχνες είχαν περάσει από τα μεσέα...
Επειδή λοιπόν τότε το να κατασκευάσεις  διαμορφωτή για να διαμορφώσεις από άνοδο ένα σταθμό χρειαζότανε πολλά χρήματα, σκέφτηκα γιατί να διαμορφώνω την τάση στην άνοδο της τελικής λυχνίας και να μην διαμορφώσω το ρεύμα της.
Ετσι λοιπόν έφτιαξα το κύκλωμα που βλέπετε που από πλευράς RF είναι ένας κλασσικός πομπός με μια 811 με το κύκλωμα εξουδετέρωσης (Τριμερ Cn) παρασιτικής χωριτηκότητας της 811 αλλά είχα βάλει εν σειρά με την 811 μια 807 σε συνδεση τριόδου και που πειραματικά την πόλωσα με την βοήθεια παλμογράφου και γεννήτριας ακουστικών συχνοτήτων, να λειτουργεί στο μεσον του ευθυγράμμου τμήματος της χαρακτηριστηκής της.
 Τότε λοιπόν συντόνιζα το σταθμό κανονικά με τον διακόπτη S3 κλειστό και έβγαζε πχ 200 Watt RF και μετά άνοιγα τον S3 έπεφτε η ισχύς εξόδου στα 100 Watt RF διότι έμπαινε η 807 σε σειρά αλλά η διαμόρφωση ήταν 100% χωρίς καθόλου παραμόρφωση και με όλο το φασμα των ακουστικών συχνοτήτων που έμπαιναν στο οδηγό πλέγμα της 807. Δεν υπήρχε ούτε μετασχηματιστής διαμόρφωσης να μου χαλάει την ποιότητα ούτε τίποτα τέτοιο. Απλα και καλά, φυσικά αυτή η διάταξη μπορούσε να κατασκευαστεί και σε χαμηλότερη ισχύ και μετά να ακολουθήσουν γραμμικοί ενισχυτές RF.
Όλα αυτά σας τα παρουσιάζω σαν ιδέα και μόνο για μελέτη θεωρητική και ΟΧΙ σαν προτροπή για κατασκευή τους και φυσικά δεν αναλαμβάνω καμία ευθύνη αν κάτι πάει στραβά σε τυχών πειραματισμούs σας.
πολλά 73

----------


## FM1

Γειά σου Δημήτρη και καλώς ήρθες στο forum :Rolleyes:

----------


## Ακρίτας

Να χαιρετήσω κι εγώ μιας και γράφω για πρώτη φορά. Φίλε Δημήτρη ξέρεις άν υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον στους Έλληνες ραδιοερασιτέχνες για καθαρό ΑΜ. Απ' ότι ξέρω στο εξωτερικό ειναι αρκετά διαδεδομένο. Γιώργος SV2HQZ

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Από όσο γνωρίζω, δεν υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον στην Ελλάδα για το ΑΜ από τους ραδιοερασιτέχνες. Ούτε καν για συναισθηματικούς λόγους... Εκτός αν ξεκινήσει κάποια κίνηση. Έχω ακούσει όμως πολλούς "πειρατές" στη ζώνη των 1600-1750 KHz που χρησιμοποιούν το ΑΜ αλλά αυτό είναι κάτι διαφορετικό. Πάντως θα μου άρεσε η ιδέα να βγω στον αέρα με κάποιο μηχάνημα ιδιοκατασκευής πχ σαν και αυτό: http://www.hlektronika.gr/files/inde...ct=view&id=175 ή αυτό: http://www.hlektronika.gr/files/inde...ct=view&id=176 ή ακόμη και αυτό: http://www.hlektronika.gr/files/inde...act=view&id=93
Από ότι κατάλαβα, το κύκλωμα κάνει διαμόρφωση καθόδου που είναι μια ενδιάμεση κατάσταση ανάμεσα στη διαμόρφωση ανόδου (μέγιστη απόδοση και ισχύ εξόδου) και στη διαμόρφωση οδηγού πλέγματος (μικρή ισχύς διαμορφωτή αλλά και μικρή ισχύς εξόδου). Δεν μου αρέσει ο τρόπος που γίνατει η οδήγηση διότι το φορτίο του ταλαντωτή μεταβάλλεται με το συντονισμό της εξόδου και όταν ανοίγει και κλείνει ο διακόπτης του διαμορφωτή. Νομίζω ότι θα ολισθαίνει στη συχνότητα. Θα προτιμούσα να υπάρχει μια ενδιάμεση βαθμίδα απομόνωσης (buffer). Πάντως, άμα δουλεύει... όλα εντάξει!

----------


## SV1ANW

Παιδιά ευχαριστώ για τα σχόλια σας και για τα links, όσο αφορά περί ολίσθησης συχνότητας ο τύπος του ταλαντωτή (με τέτροδο)  που συνήθως χρησιμοποιούσα από ότι θυμάμαι από την θεωρία είναι συγχρόνως και Buffer, (ο ταλαντωτής είναι μεταξύ καθοδου και προστατευτικού πλέγματος και το ρόλο Buffer παίζει το κύκλωμα ανόδου καθόδου), και για αυτό χρησιμοποιούσα καί το συντονισμένο κύκλωμα μεταξύ ταλαντωτή-Buffer και εξόδου, δηλ αφού επέλεγα την συχνότητα που θα λειτουργήσει ο σταθμός από τον ταλαντωτή μετά συντόνιζα το ενδιάμεσο κύκλωμα παρατηρόντας το ρεύμα οδηγού της 811 με απουσία ανοδικής τάσης και στο τέλος συντόνιζα την έξοδο και όταν παι είχε συντονιστεί η έξοδος και φορτωθεί στο ρεύμα που προβλεπόταν από τον κατασκευαστή της λυχνίας εξόδου για τάξη ¨Γ¨τότε πλέον άνοιγα τον διακόπτη και έμπαινε σε σειρά η διαμορφώτρια λυχνία.
Πληροφοριακά ο σταθμός είχε σαν φορτίο ένα ηλεκτρικό μάτι κουζίνας που είχε μια αντίσταση της τάξης των 50 Ωμ για να μην προκαλούνται παρεμβολές και άλλα δυσάρεστα κατα την διάρκεια των πειραματισμών. Σίγουρα αυτός ο τρόπος διαμόρφωσης υπήρχε στο εξωτερικό όπως λέτε δεν αντιλέγω, εδώ πάντως εκείνη την εποχή ηταν άγνωστος σε μενα τουλάχιστον και στον περιγυρό μου, συμπληρωματικά επειδή το προχώρησα λίγο παρακάτω, τοποθετόντας άλλη μια 807 σε συνδεσμολογία ακριβώς την ίδια και συνδέοντας την άνοδό της με την άνοδο της είδη υπάρχουσας 807 και τροφοδοτόντας το οδηγό της πλέγμα με το ίδιο ακουστικό σήμα που τροφοδοτούσε την είδη υπάρχουσα 807 αλλά σε δοαφορά φάσεως 180 μοίρες τότε μετακινόντας την πόλωσή τους από τάξη "Α" προς τάξη ΑΒ1 η ΑΒ2 τότε είχε ο σταθμός εκπομπή ΑΜ αλλά μειωμένου φέροντος μέχρι που αν πολωνόταν σε τάξη "Β" τότε είχε εκπομπή "carier control" κάτι σαν DSB, βέβαια ήμουν τυχερός και είχα παλμογράφο γεν. σήματος και με το φαινόμενο φορτίο το ηλεκτρικό μάτι κουζίνας μπορούσα να πειραματιστώ στο εργαστήριο και να βγάλω χρήσιμα συμπεράσματα χωρίς να παρεμβάλω και να ενοχλώ τους περίοικους.

----------


## SV1ANW

Γιώργο καλησπέρα, δυστυχώς δεν έχω υπόψιν μου κάτι τέτοιο μια που τώρα πλέον ασχολούμαι με το χόμπι σαν φορητός σταθμός με το Lada-Niva που χρησιμοποιώ το Yaesu FT-857D και κάνω κανένα QSO σε CW κυρίως όταν πάμε καμια εκδρομή στα όρη και τα βουνά με τα άλλα παιδιά που έχουν 4Χ4 μπορείς να δεις σχετικές φοτο στο (www.4x4ekdromes.gr)

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Και εγώ είμαι λάτρης του Cw αλλα έχω σχεδόν εγκαταλείψει τα ραδιοερασιτεχνικά... Το 4Χ4 το βαρέθηκα διότι σε προηγούμενη δουλειά μου ανέβαινα όπου υπήρχαν κεραίες χειμώνα-καλοκαίρι και με κίνδυνο της ζωής μου... ας λείπει το βύσσινο!
Αν κατάλαβα καλά, με τις δυο 807 έκανες ισοσταθμισμένο διαμορφωτή; Δεν έχω ξαναδεί τέτοιο κύκλωμα carrier control και θα με ενδιέφερε από θεωρητικής πλευράς.

DADADIDIDI DIDIDIDADA

----------


## SV1ANW

Δημητρη απανταω στην ερωτηση σου, εδω ειναι ενα προχειρο σχεδιο (οχι με τις 807) για αυτα που γραφω για να δεις πως ακριβως δουλευε, αντι του μετασχηματιστη αναστροφης φασεως μπορουσε να χρησιμοποιηθει αναστροφη φασης με λυχνιες οπως ακριβως στους ενισχυτες push-pull, απλα και καλα, μονταρισετο στο εργαστηριο με τιποτα ECC82 και δες τα αποτελεσματα, ειδικα στην διαμορφωση ΑΜ ειναι Hi-Fi

----------


## Ακρίτας

Λοιπόν, το καθαρό ΑΜ έχει αρκετούς οπαδούς στο εξωτερικό. Όσοι ενδιαφέρονται μπορούν να ρίξουν μια ματιά στο DXZone. Έχει παραπομπές σε πολλες σχετικές ιστοσελίδες. Δημήτρη, ο τρόπος διαμόρφωσης που δίνεις είναι πολύ ενδιαφέρων και μάλλον είναι ο πρόδρομος της διαμόρφωσης εύρους παλμού (PWM). Προσωπικά έχω ακούσει σταθμό που χρησιμοποιεί αυτή τη διαμόρφωση και είναι πραγματικά εντυπωσιακή. Το ότι το ΑΜ έχει εγκαταλειφθεί δεν λέει τίποτα. Νομίζω ότι μπορεί να επανέλθει απο όσους ραδιοερασιτέχνες δεν ικανοποιούνται με τις κινέζικες κονσέρβες και θέλουν να ακούν μια ανθρώπινη φωνή και όχι τα παπαγαλάκια του SSB. Άλλωστε τα 160 μέτρα έχουν πολύ χώρο για πειραματισμούς.  (Υ.Γ. Έχω χρησιμοποιήσει διάφορες λάμπες για τεχνητό φορτίο. Η καλύτερη ήταν μια 110V/150W. Μάτι κουζίνας δεν το σκέφτηκα ποτέ!!!) 73 Γιώργος.

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Μου είναι δύσκολο να στήσω από την αρχή λάμπες αλλά πιθανό να το δοκιμάσω, αν μου έρθει η όρεξη. Ευτυχώς, έχω γεννήτρια και παλμογράφο. Νομίζω ότι το κάτω μέρος του κυκλώματος με τις 2 λάμπες λειτουργεί σαν διπλασιαστής συχνότητας (push-push). Έχω κατασκευάσει τέτοιο διπλασιαστή 2-3 φορές με τρανζίστορ με πολύ καλά αποτελέσματα, αλλά για διαμορφωτή δεν το είχα σκεφτεί... Αν το δοκιμάσω, θα γράψω κάτι.

----------


## SV1ANW

Παιδια ευχαριστω για τα σχολια, το καλο με αυτο τον τροπο διαμορφωσης ειναι οτι μπορεις να εχεις διαμορφωση ΑΜ υψηλης ποιοτητας (διαμορφωνουν το φερον γραμμικα ολες οι συχνοτητες του σηματος διαμορφωσης) σε χαμηλη ισχυ και μετα απλα να ακολουθησει γραμμικος ενισχυτης για να σε φερει στα επιθυμητα επιπεδα ισχυος χωρις τις ανεπιθυμητες αρμονικες που βγαζει ο τελικος ενισχυτης αν ειναι σε ταξη "Γ" με οφελος εξοικονομηση χρηματων που θα ξοδευοντουσαν σε υψηλης ισχυος ενισχυτη ακουστικων συχνοτητων με τον μετασχηματιστη διαμορφωσεως και το τροφοδοτικο του. Στο κυκλωμα με τις δυο διαμορφωτριες λυχνιες δε διεγερση με 180 μοιρες μπορεις να κανεις εκπομπη με διαμορφωση μειωμενου φεροντος ενω στο πρωτο κυκλωμα δεν γινεται διοτι θα ψαλιδιζεται η μια ημιπεριοδος της διαμορφωσης εφ οσον η πολωση μετακινηται προς ταξη ΑΒ2 και προς "Β".
Αλλη πατεντα που εκανα τοτε επειδη τα μιλιαμπερομετρα ησαν πολυ ακριβα για μενα τοτε, αγοραζα ενα οργανο S-Meter με κλιμακα γραμμικη 0-10 και με περιστροφικο διακοπτη χρησιμοποιοντας τις καταλληλες αντιστασεις τις οποιες υπολογιζα και κατασκευαζα απο συρμα χρομονικελινης σε κλεμες, σε συνδεσμολογια Σουντ χρησιμοποιουσα αυτο το οργανακι για να μετρω τα διαφορα ρευματα η πολωσεις του σταθμου, οπως λεει η παροιμια "πενια τεχνες κατεργαζεται" απλα και καλα  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## MAKHS

Καλησπερα.Πολυ εξυπνη κατασκευη.Μιας και εχω τα απαραιτητα υλικα θα την κανω για πειραματικους λογους.Βεβαια για φορτιο θα βαλω ενα συρμα 45 μετρων.Ηι Ηι..Παρα πολλοι σημερινοι ραδιοερασιτεχνες συνεχιζουν να χρησιμοποιουν διαμορφωση ΑΜ αλλα και συχνοτητες.Τα γραμματα Α και Μ ειναι το αρχικο παθος καθε λατρη της επικοινωνιας σε οποια συχνοτητα και εαν ειναι μεσαια,βραχεα,cb και οπου αλλου.
Αλλωστε δειξτε μου εναν ραδιοερασιτεχνη η αλλιως λατρη των ηλεκτρονικων και της επικοινωνιας που να μην εχει στο δωματιο του και ενα λαμπατο αυτοταλαντωτο(το λιγοτερο) η τραντζιστορικο.Να σημειωσω οτι ραδιοερασιτεχνη προσδιοριζω καθε ανθρωπο που αγαπα τα ηλεκτρονικα και την επικοινωνια με το συνανθρωπο του.Ειναι γνωστο οτι το διακριτικο δεν κανει τον ραδιοερασιτεχνη οπως και τα ρασα τον Παπα

----------


## Γαληνίτης

> ... Να σημειωσω ότι ραδιοερασιτεχνη προσδιοριζω καθε ανθρωπο που αγαπα τα ηλεκτρονικα και την επικοινωνια με το συνανθρωπο του.Ειναι γνωστο οτι το διακριτικο δεν κανει τον ραδιοερασιτεχνη οπως και τα ρασα τον Παπα



Το ποιός είναι ο ραδιοερασιτέχνης δεν το προσδιορίζεις εσύ ή εγώ ή ο οποιοσδήποτε άλλος. Είναι νομικά καθορισμένο, διεθνώς και στη χώρα μας.
Σωστό είναι ότι το διακριτικό μόνο του δεν κάνει τον ραδιοερασιτέχνη. Αλλά ούτε και μόνη της η αγάπη για τα ηλεκτρονικά και την επικοινωνία τον κάνει. Χρειάζεται *απαραίτητα* και η *άδεια* *ραδιοερασιτέχνη*. 
Όπως για να είσαι ερασιτέχνης οδηγός δεν αρκεί απλά και μόνο να αγαπάς τα αυτοκίνητα και την οδήγηση! Χρειάζεσαι απαραίτητα και άδεια οδήγησης. 
Σήμερα, αντίθετα με ότι γινόταν παλιότερα, που στη χώρα μας ο ραδιοερασιτεχνισμός ήταν "άπιαστο όνειρο" για πολλούς από μας και  αναγκαζόμαστε να καταφεύγουμε στα μεσαία, το CB ή τα FM, όποιος αγαπά τον ραδιοερασιτεχνισμό μπορεί εύκολα να πάρει άδεια και να γίνει ραδιοερασιτέχνης.

----------


## Ακρίτας

Ναί μεν αλλά....φίλε Γαληνήτη, μην ξεχνάμε ότι η κατοχή και μόνο της σχετικής άδειας δεν φτάνει για να προσδιορίσει τον ραδιοερασιτέχνη δεδομένου ότι  ο κάτοχός της μπορεί απλώς να είναι *καταναλωτής* και χειριστής μηχανημάτων χωρίς να έχει καμμιά σχέση με την "ψυχή" τους.

----------


## MAKHS

Ασφαλως ειναι προσωπικη μου αποψη.
Ο ραδιοερασιτεχνισμος ειναι ιδεα οπως αλλα χομπυ που απευθυνονται και στο κοινωνικο συνολο μεσω της υπηρεσιας ραδιοερασιτεχνη.
Το ραδιοερασιτεχνικο πνευμα ειναι διεθνες και ακομη σε εποχες ψυχρου πολεμου επιβιωσε.Τοτε που καναμε Qso με τους UA-UB-RA κλπ σε μορς και ακουσες τους σπινθιρες απο το χειριστηριο η μιλουσε φωνη και εβγαινε με ιδιοκατασκευη πομπο.(και ο δικος μου πρωτος ραδιοερασιτεχνικος πομπος ηταν ιδιοκατασκευη για τα 2 μετρα και βασει αυτου πηρα και την αδεια) 
Ας μου εξηγησει ομως καποιος που ειναι σημερα το πνευμα του ραδιοερασιτεχνισμου;
Σημερα ποσοι πτυχιουχοι ανα την επικρατεια δεν ανταλλασουν μεταξυ τους ουτε καλημερα.
Επαναλαμβανω λοιπον οτι ραδιοερασιτεχνη προσδιοριζω καθε ανθρωπο που αγαπα τα ηλεκτρονικα και την επικοινωνια με το συνανθρωπο του.
Αρα για πολλους χομπιστες ραδιοερασιτεχνες, οι λαμπες που γινονται και λιγο μπλε οταν ειναι καλα συντονισμενες και διαμορφωνουν σωστα ειναι πιο ομορφες.Ηι Ηι.

----------


## antonis_p

> Ας μου εξηγησει ομως καποιος που ειναι σημερα το πνευμα του ραδιοερασιτεχνισμου;
> Σημερα ποσοι πτυχιουχοι ανα την επικρατεια δεν ανταλλασουν μεταξυ τους ουτε καλημερα.



αυτό βρίσκεται στα πλαίσια των σχέσεων των μεγάλων πόλεων,
είναι γεγονός πως και εμένα κάποια στιγμη μου έκανε εντυπωση
πως τοσοι άνθρωποι με κοινά ενδιαφέροντα και προβλήματα
δεν μπορούμε να γεμίζουμε ενα τραπέζι σε μια ταβερνα...
Ενώ ξέρω από πρωτο χέρι πως στην επαρχία αυτό ανήκει στην καθημερινότητά τους!





> ραδιοερασιτεχνη προσδιοριζω καθε ανθρωπο που αγαπα τα ηλεκτρονικα και την επικοινωνια με το συνανθρωπο του



η *αμφίδρομη επικοινωνία* ή ο ένας μεσω ραδιοσυχνότητας
και ο άλλος που δεν ενδιαφέρεται για ηλεκτρονικα αλλά ενδιαφέρεται για επικοινωνία,
με το τηλέφωνό του για να κάνει αφιέρωση;;;;  :Smile:

----------


## antonis_p

> Τοτε που καναμε Qso με τους UA-UB-RA κλπ σε μορς και ακουσες τους σπινθιρες απο το χειριστηριο η μιλουσε φωνη και εβγαινε με ιδιοκατασκευη πομπο.(και ο δικος μου πρωτος ραδιοερασιτεχνικος πομπος ηταν ιδιοκατασκευη)



αλλοι καιροι, άλλα ήθη! Σημερα εχουμε d-star, ψηφιακά φίλτρα, dsp...
Δεν εχει κανενα νόημα με αυτες τις τεχνολογίες να έχεις την ψευδαισθηση
πως μπορεις να σταθεις με ιδιοκατασκευες!!!
Ουτε σαν αστειο δεν ακουγεται αναμεσά μας!!!
Οκ, οι περισσότεροι απο εμας καποτε φτιάξαμε κατι επάνω σε ένα ταψι,
ακουστήκαμε και χαρήκαμε...
(Βγάλαμε και γκομενίτσες...  :Smile:  )
Μεχρι εκει δεν χρειαζεται να εχει καποιος και το ακαδημαϊκο υποβαθρο...
Τα σχεδια του POP ήταν αρκετα ευκολα
και το μονο που χρειαζόταν ηταν να ξερεις να μην καείς με το κολλητήρι!!!
Φυσικά, σε απάντηση αυτού που είπες πιο πριν,
αυτή η επιτυχής κατασκευή δεν σε κάνει και ..... ραδιοερασιτέχνη...
Και ουτε σε τοποθετει στο πάνθεον των ραδιοερασιτεχνών και του ραδιοερασιτεχνισμού! Σε βγάζει στον αέρα και από εκει και πέρα
είναι θέμα του καθενός αν θα μείνει εκεί να κάνει αφιερώσεις
και να γίνει κολλητός με τους εισαγγελείς
ή θα τον γράψει το QST και θα γεμίσει τον τοιχο του βραβεια!
Ακόμα και η επίδειξη του ραδιοερασιτεχνισμου στους προσκόπους
είναι πολύ σημαντικό και δεν προκειται ποτέ να το αισθανθει 
καποιος που παιζει Ζαγοραίο και κανει διαφημίσεις μαγαζιου με υδραυλικά!

----------


## MAKHS

Μου αρεσουν οι διαφορες τοποθετησεις και απαντω.Προσωπικα.
Ανηκω στην υπηρεσια ραδιοερασιτεχνη ως sv1ajn-sv1ajn/8-sv8ajn-sv8ajn/1 και σειρας ξενων prefix απο το 1988.Εχω καλυψει ολες τις επισημα ανεγνωρισμενες ραδιοχωρες και το μερος οπου εχω τα ραδιοσυστηματα ως ταπετσαρια στο τοιχο εχει εκατονταδες Qsl καρτες (οι καλυτερες απο ενα μεγαλο ογκο).Δουλευω ακομη και σημερα APRS (ο μοναδικος που εμφανιζεται απο το ανατολικο αιγαιο) και ψαχνω υλικα για να κατασκευασω ενα ακομη ραδιοερασιτεχνικο επαναληπτη οπως και μερος για να βαλω εναν πομποδεκτη για Digipeater.Μηπως μπορει σε ολα αυτα να με βοηθησει καποιος αδειουχος ραδιοερασιτεχνης;
Εδω το νησι που βρισκομαι εχει 100 Callsign.Εχει συλλογο.Που ειναι ολοι αυτοι οι ραδιοερασιτεχνες;
Εαν ημουν πιο μικρος θα εκανα προγραμμα με αφιερωσεις και θα εβαζα ακομη και Ζαγορεο αλλα τωρα τελευταια ακουω Λακη Αλεξανδρου.Γιατι;
Γιατι αυτους που πιθανον να χαρακτηριζεται πειρατες να κρατανε ακομη το στοιχειο της αθωοτητας και της επικοινωνιας.Και κλεινω λεγοντας οτι θεωρω καθε ακραιο και επικινδυνο οπως πχ η αποψη οτι εαν ο αλλος δεν εχει ραδιοερασιτεχνικο διακριτικο δεν δικαιουται να μιλαει.
Με την ευκαιρια εαν καποιος ραδιοερασιτεχνης εχει κανενα σκουριασμενο και αραχνιασμενο πομποδεκτη αυτοκινητου παλαιας γεννεας VHF/UHF ενδιαφερομαι.Ετσι και αλλιως κατασκευαζω τον ραδιοερασιτεχνικο επαναληπτη UHF.

ΥΓ.Αντωνη να δωσεις τα 73 στο Bds

----------


## Γαληνίτης

> Ναί μεν αλλά....φίλε Γαληνήτη, μην ξεχνάμε ότι η κατοχή και μόνο της σχετικής άδειας δεν φτάνει για να προσδιορίσει τον ραδιοερασιτέχνη...



Το είπα, φίλε μου "Ακρίτα", αλλά φαίνεται δεν το κατάλαβες! Το επαναλαμβάνω λοιπόν: 

"Σωστό είναι ότι το διακριτικό μόνο του δεν κάνει τον ραδιοερασιτέχνη. Αλλά ούτε και μόνη της η αγάπη για τα ηλεκτρονικά και την επικοινωνία τον κάνει. Χρειάζεται *απαραίτητα* και η *άδεια* *ραδιοερασιτέχνη*". 

(Λέγοντας διακριτικό, εννοούμε φυσικά και την κατοχή της σχετικής άδειας).

----------


## Ακρίτας

Φίλε "Γαληνίτη" (τώρα το έγραψα σωστά), έχεις δίκιο σ' αυτό που λές. Αυτό που θέλω όμως να επισημάνω είναι ότι πέρα από το "γράμμα" του νόμου (Ραδιοερασιτέχνης: Άτομο που διαθέτει *άδεια* που του δίνει τη δυνατότητα να διεξάγει νόμιμα την υπηρεσία ραδιοερασιτέχνη...), υπάρχει και το "πνεύμα" του νόμου (Υπηρεσί α Ραδιοερασιτέχνη: Υπηρεσία ραδιοεπικοινωνίας που έχει ως σκοπό την *αυτοδιδασκαλία*, την *αλληλοεπικοινωνία*, την *τεχνολογική έρευνα*...). Κατά την άποψή μου,λοιπόν,υπάρχουν πολλοί ραδιοερασιτέχνες που είναι σύμφωνοι με το "γράμμα" αλλά απέχουν πολύ από το "πνεύμα" του νόμου. Άλλωστε το μόνο δύσκολο στις εξετάσεις για το πτυχίο είναι ο κώδικας Μορς. Επεισείοντας συνεχώς την απειλή του νόμου δεν προάγουμε το πνεύμα και τον σκοπό του ραδιοερασιτεχνισμού, απλώς διώχνουμε πολλούς, ιδίως νέους, που θα ήθελαν να ασχοληθούν. Με αυτό, φυσικά, δεν θέλω να νομιμοποιήσω τους "ραδιοπειρατές", που και αυτοί έχουν ξεφύγει προ πολλού σε μια λογική "κόντρας" αλλά να επισημάνω ότι υπάρχουν και άλλες δραστηριότητες που μπορεί να ξεκινήσει κάποιος, όπως η ραδιολήψη, που δεν χρειάζονται άδεια, προσφέρονται για ιδιοκατασκευές και προσφέρουν σημαντικές γνώσεις και εμπειρίες.

----------


## antonis_p

> Κατά την άποψή μου,λοιπόν,υπάρχουν πολλοί ραδιοερασιτέχνες που απέχουν πολύ από το "πνεύμα" του νόμου.



 τί εννοείς με αυτό Γιώργο;

Έχω την άποψη πως δεν πρέπει να δίνουμε συνέχεια στο ποιός είναι και ποιός δεν είναι αλλά θέλει να λέγεται ραδιοερασιτέχνης. Προφανώς όλοι καταλαβαίνουμε, και δεν έχει νόημα να υπενθυμίζεται κάθε 3 & λίγο αν είναι εκτός νομιμότητας η εκπομπή στις ραδιοφωνικές μπάντες εφόσον η διαχείρηση και η ιδιοκτησία κρίνει πως καλώς η κύρια θεματολογία περιστρέφεται γύρω από το πειρατικό broadcasting.

Εξάλλου δεν υπάρχουμε περισσότεροι από 5-6 users που δηλώνουμε ραδιοερασιτέχνες, το σώμα των ραδιοερασιτεχνών συζητά τα ραδιοερασιτεχνικά αλλού στο διαδίκτυο... αρα θεωρώ άτοπο 3-4 να προσπαθούμε να πείσουμε για τον ραδιοερασιτεχνισμό σε ένα κάπως "εχθρικό" περιβάλλον!

Ας αφήσουμε όποιον θέλει να αυτοαποκαλείται ραδιοερασιτέχνης ή ότι άλλο θέλει. Εξάλλου αυτό περισσότερο τιμά αυτούς που πραγματικά είναι: κάποιοι άλλοι που δεν είναι, προσπαθούνε να οικιοποιηθούν έναν τίτλο που δεν κατέχουν.

----------


## Ακρίτας

Αντώνη, συμφωνώ ότι εδώ δεν είναι ο κατάλληλος χώρος για να συζητηθούν αυτά τα θέματα. Πάντως θα ήθελα να δώ τους ραδιοερασιτέχνες να "γύρίζουν λίγο στο παρελθόν". Είναι δεδομένο ότι η τεχνολογία σήμερα δεν έχει περιορισμούς και προσωπικά δεν βρίσκω καμμιά πρόκληση στο να μάθω να χειρίζομαι το τελευταίο μοντέλο πομποδέκτη και να μαζεύω QSL.

----------


## antonis_p

είναι όμως αντίθετο με την λογική των ίδιων των ραδιοερασιτεχνών
να γυρίζουν στο παρελθόν,
όταν το παρελθόν είναι τόσο limited σε τεχνικές δυνατότητες
και το μέλλον τόσο unlimited!
Εξάλλου δεν απαγορεύεται να φτιάξει κάποιος τον πομποδέκτη του,
αν ανοίξεις τα ραδιοερασιτεχνικά περιοδικά της Ελλάδας ή του εξωτερικού 
θα δεις πολλές τέτοιες κατασκευές. Και μάλιστα πολύ "σοφιστικέ"
σε σχέση με τα σχέδια του POP που ακόμα έχουν οπαδούς!!!!!!!!!!!

Έστω ότι εγώ μαζεύω qsl (που καλά κάνεις να μην το βρίσκεις συναρπαστικό)
από νησάκια στην άλλη άκρη της γης ή διαστημικούς σταθμούς,
και εσύ προσπαθείς να ακουστείς 4-5 νομούς παραπέρα στα μεσαία
και να λάβεις τηλεφωνήματα για αφιερώσεις...
(γιατί σε αυτό φαντάζομαι πως βρίσκεις μεγαλύτερη πρόκληση, μπορεί και να κατάλαβα λάθος...)
νομίζω πως η ποιοτική διαφορά είναι εμφανής!

Αυτές τις μέρες όλοι μας προσπαθούμε να επικοινωνήσουμε
με αυτό το νησί.
Φυσικά δεν είναι υποχρεωτικό να σε ενθουσιάζει,
αλλά πρότεινέ μου κάτι που θα ενθουσιάσει και μένα,
μπορεί και να με πείσεις!!!
(worked on 40 & 80 cw!)

----------


## heldiver

Και αν εχεις και το κατάλληλο κινητό με τον κατάλληλο παροχέα μιλάς και πιό μακριά απο το συγκεκριμένο νησί ,και αν σε (εξιτάρει) το διάστημα υπάρχουν και δορυφορικά  τηλέφωνα σε μικρό μέγεθος cento per cento control.
Και αν εχεις και φίλο ράδιο αματερ οπως και εσύ ( και εγω) και τον γνωρίζεις καμιά 20κοσαριά χρόνια σου κόβει και την καλημέρα αμα λάχει και  πάρεις ραπόρτο καλύτερο απο αυτόν απο κάποιο εξωτικό νησί, και ολοι παίζουμε με 100w, και απο κάτω απο το τραπέζι το 1kw linear το λιγότερο, 
γιατί γνωρίζεις και γνωρίζουμε ολοι οι αματερ,  dxers με  linear 10kw+ (εκει στο ιονιο) ξέρω φίλε μου εσύ δεν τα κάνεις αυτά εισαι νομότυπος οπως και εγω. Καλου κακου υπάρχει και λίνεαρ ας πούμε 2,5kw αλλά το δουλεύουμε μεχρι 500w το ποτενσιόμετρο της ισχύος δεν πάει ποτε ποιο δεξιά γιατί ειναι παράνομο.Και τι ομορφο φαινόμενο το ιονοσφαιρικό τρώει την κλωτσιά το σημα μας και ακούγεται στην αλλη ακρη του κόσμου και κάνουμε τους μάγκες για τη τέλεια κεραία μας κ.λ.π.Πιο χαμηλά (μεσαία)δεν μας παίρνει γιατί την ημέρα κάνει στριπ τιζ η κεραία μας και οι γειώσεις μας και αμα ακουστούμε 5 χιλιόμετρα μακριά κερνάμε μπύρες.Αλλα  ξέχασα τι λέω αυτά εμείς οι αματερ δεν τα κάνουμε γιατί είναι παράνομα.Για αυτό λοιπόν και εγώ ασχολούμαι με την λήψη και τους δέκτες, ειδικά τους λαμπάτους, π.χ. collins R-390 ΚΛΠ.οπως καταλαβαίνεις  φίλε μου τα εχω βαρεθεί εδω και πολλά χρόνια.Και η ιδέα της επικοινωνίας με το εξωτικό νησί με αφήνει αδιάφορο.Γιατί φίλε μου Γιάννη εχω να σου δείξω qsl καρτα του 1979 απο usa εγω με 6w και ο αμερικάνος με 850w στους 28mhz ποιος είτανε μάγκας? εγώ με τον εξοπλισμό μου? η ΙΟΝΟΣΦΑΙΡΑ που εριξε 5-6 κλωτσιές στο σήμα μου και το εστειλε στην Αμερική.Συμπέρασμα ο καθένας οπως την βρίσκει,σου εδωσα να καταλάβεις γιατί αν και αδειούχος sv δεν ασχολούμαι με το χόμπυ.

----------


## heldiver

Συγνώμη για την αλλαγη ονόματος φίλε μου Αντώνη Π.
Εχω και κάποια ηλικία..........επίσης (πιο δεξιά οχι ποιο δεξιά )αυτα για εμένα.

----------


## antonis_p

> Και αν εχεις και φίλο ράδιο αματερ οπως και εσύ ( και εγω) και τον γνωρίζεις καμιά 20κοσαριά χρόνια σου κόβει και την καλημέρα αμα λάχει και πάρεις ραπόρτο καλύτερο απο αυτόν απο κάποιο εξωτικό νησί



αυτό είναι ο κανόνας που χαρακτηρίζει όλους τους ραδιοερασιτέχνες ή μας λες τα παράπονά σου και τον πόνο σου από κάποιον συγκεκριμένο; Ή μήπως είναι η δική μου συμπεριφορά και την χρησιμοποιείς για να εκθέσεις τους έλληνες ή αλλοδαπούς ραδιοερασιτέχνες;





> γιατί γνωρίζεις και γνωρίζουμε ολοι οι αματερ, *dxers* με linear 10kw+ (εκει στο ιονιο) ξέρω φίλε μου εσύ δεν τα κάνεις αυτά εισαι νομότυπος οπως και εγω. Καλου κακου υπάρχει και λίνεαρ ας πούμε 2,5kw αλλά το δουλεύουμε μεχρι 500w το ποτενσιόμετρο της ισχύος δεν πάει ποτε ποιο δεξιά γιατί ειναι παράνομο.



Ακόμα και αν είναι έτσι, (ούτε εγώ μπορώ να το επιβεβαιώσω που έχω επισκεφτεί αυτόν που εννοείς) ξέρεις πόσες χιλιάδες είναι οι έλληνες ραδιοερασιτέχνες; Προφανώς υπάρχουν πολλοί από αυτούς που τιμούν την άδεια τους και το διακριτικό τους, άλλοι που δεν το ξέρουν πως έχουν άδεια (μόνη της ήρθε, και μετά κάπου χάθηκε σε κάποιο ντουλάπι), και άλλοι που την έχουν μόνο και μόνο για να έχουν κάτι να δείξουν σε κάποια επίσκεψη της ΕΕΤΤ ή σε κάποιο δικαστήριο.

Τον καθένα μπορεί να τον αφήνει αδιάφορο είτε το dxing, είτε η λήψη με λαμπάτους δέκτες είτε η υψηλή ραπτική χωρίς να χρειάζεται να το γνωστοποιήσει στους άλλους!

Τέλος, εφόσον έχεις QSL από το 1979, πιθανολογώ πως με περνάς 10-20 χρόνια! Δεν θα έπρεπε να πέφτεις στην παγίδα της γενίκευσης. Κανείς δεν είναι ίδιος με κανέναν και ο καθένας γράφει την δική του ιστορία: ούτε έχουν όλοι 2,5-10Kw (αν και δεν το βρίσκω απαραίτητα κακό, το αυτοκίνητό μου μπορεί να πάει μέχρι 180km/h, αλλά αυτό από μόνο του δεν είναι κακό), ούτε ξέρω προσωπικά κάποιον που χάλασε την φιλία του γιατί δεν πήρε κάποια κάρτα! Φυσικά και έχω υπόψιν συμπεριφορές που δεν χαρακτηρίζουν τον καλό ραδιοερασιτέχνη (παρακαλώ εφόσον υπάρχει ελληνική λέξη που χαρακτηρίζει την ιδιότητα, ας μην χρησιμοποιούμε την αγγλοσαξωνική μετάφραση) αλλά είμαι χαρούμενος που αυτές είναι οι εξαιρέσεις.

----------


## bob

Καλησπέρα το θέμα εδώ είναι άλλο,νομιζω ότι εχουμαι ξεφυγει από αυτό.
να βαλω ενα LINK
http://www.amwindow.org/tech/htm/wb9eckseriesmod.htm

----------


## Ακρίτας

Φίλε Bob, ακριβώς από εδώ ξεκίνησε το θέμα. Κάποιοι φίλοι θεωρούν ξεπερασμένο και προϊστορικό το ΑΜ και την ιδιοκατασκευή. Αντώνη, προσπαθώ να σου πω ότι με τα μέσα που παρέχει η τεχνολογία σήμερα και ο κάθε άσχετος μπορεί να κάνει επαφές με οποιοδήποτε μέρος του κόσμου. Η διαφορά είναι ότι εκεί μάλλον θα του απαντήσει κάποιος που καταλαβαίνει την αξία του QRP, όπως φαίνεται από τις πολλές σχετικές ιστοσελίδες αλλά και τον χώρο που αφιερώνουν στις απλές κατασκευές χαμηλής ισχύος όλα τα σοβαρά έντυπα του χώρου. Όσο για το αν με ενδιέφεραν οι επαφές σε μερικούς νομούς πιο πέρα έχεις δίκιο, μόνο που αυτό γινόταν πριν από 33 χρόνια περίπου.

----------


## heldiver

Δυο κουβέντες μόνο γιατι δεν μου αρέσουν οι αντιπαραθέσεις χωρίς σοβαρό λόγο και δεν θα απαντήσω πάλι για αυτό το θέμα.
1 Δεν ειμαι τζουκ μποξ κανενός να παίζω μουσική για αλλους.
2 Οι αδειες ισχύουν για τις συγκεκρμένες μπάντες και οι επιδειξη τους
   στους αρμοδιους φορεις, ισχυει μονο για αυτες οχι για μεσαια κλπ.
3 Δεν εχω προσωπική πικρία απο κάποιον φίλο μου αλλα απο αυτα που 
   βλέπω γύρω μου και δεν ειναι.. η εξαίρεση π.χ η ζήλια που υπάρχει στο  χόμπυ, η λιγότερη ισχύς  εκπομπής που αναφέρεται στα qso, καθώς και οι αναφορές λήψης αναλόγως συμπαθειών,τώρα εσυ κάνεις πως δεν τα ξέρεις, επιλογή σου.
4 Οι αδειες δίνονται κατόπιν εξετάσεων, αν εσυ γνωρίζεις κάτι αλλο  
   μπορείς να το αναφέρεις εκει που πρέπει.
5  Δεν υποχρεώνει ο νόμος να βγάζεις μεροκάματο στα  qso αλλα οποτε   
   θέλει ο καθένας ακόμα και μια φορά το χρόνο.
6 Οι  αναφορά στους δέκτες νομίζω οτι εχει θέση στο φόρουμ αυτο.
   αντίθετα η ραπτική στα φόρουμ σχεδιαστών μόδας.
7 Περί Αγγλοσαξωνικής δεν διαβάζεις το δικο σου παραπάνω πόστ? να μου πείς τι ειναι το limited και unlimited, αν δεν κάνω λάθος υπάρχει ελληνικη μετάφραση και πολυ γνωστή.
8 Το χόμπυ δεν χρειάζεται αυτόκλητους υπερασπιστές που αφήνουν υπονοούμενα αλλα ανθρώπους που να βλέπουν τα κακώς κείμενα, 
για να γίνει καλύτερο το χόμπυ και η προσφορά του στο κοινωνικό σύνολο, οταν αυτό είναι απαραίτητο(επικοινωνιες  σεισμοί πλημύρες κλπ.)αυτοι τιμούν την αδεια τους και οχι αυτος που λέει πηρα qsl απο τις Μαλβίδες αυτός κάνει απλώς το αυτονόητο του χόμπυ.
9 Οποιος αδειούχος η μη κάνει κάτι εξω απο τα πλαίσια του νόμου
  αναλαμβάνει εν γνώση του τις συνέπειες.Δεν θα είμαι εγώ αυτός που θα τον επικρίνω -καταγγείλω γιατι και εγω απο εκει ξεκίνησα.
10  Τελειώνοντας εχω να πω οτι ο καθένας κάνει αυτο που του αρέσει με γνώση για τις συνέπειες που πιθανά να επιφέρει η επιλογή του.Α και κάτι αλλο περί θεωρίας αυτοκινήτου,και το μαχαίρι του ψαρέματος σε νορμάλ συνθήκες κανένα πρόβλημα ειναι αυτο που φαίνεται σε αλλες συνθήκες ειναι οπλοχρησία.Ετσι μπορεί να συμβεί και με τα λίνεαρ με την πεδιομέτρηση και εκει άντε να αποδείξεις οτι επαιζες με 500w και οχι με 1800w.

----------


## antonis_p

> Κάποιοι φίλοι θεωρούν ξεπερασμένο και προϊστορικό το ΑΜ και την ιδιοκατασκευή.



εδώ αρκετοί θεωρούν "ξεπερασμένο και προϊστορικό" το CW! αν ήταν να μας επηρέαζε το ρεύμα της εποχής και η άποψη των trendy, θα μιλούσαμε με video κλήση και θα κάναμε chat! Βέβαια για να ξέρει κάποιος κανονισμούς επικοινωνιών, για να ξέρει CW, για να ξέρει ποια ώρα θα ψάξει σε ποια συχνότητα και σε ποιο μέρος του κόσμου δεν πρέπει να είναι τόσο "άσχετος"!!! *Η ιδιοκατασκευή ήταν πάντα σεβαστή* αλλά όπως λέει και ο (σοφός) λαός: "τα εργαλεία κάνουν τον μάστορα"! Και μιλώντας για "άσχετους", [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QwSu6qidm-Q"]μπορεί ο καθένας να σταθεί σε αυτή την θέση αξιοπρεπώς;[/ame] [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P4f4Lu8P9MU"]Ή σε αυτήν;[/ame] Αν νομίζεις πως αυτό που κάνει ο χειριστής στο πιο πάνω video, έχει τον ίδιο βαθμό δυσκολίας με αυτό που κάνει κάποιος που βάζει μουσικούλα στο ράδιο, κάτι δεν έχουμε εξηγήσει καλά!

Για όσους δεν μπορούν να αποκωδικοποιήσουν αυτά που ακούγονται, όλοι ανταλλάσσουν 599, που σχεδόν ποτέ δεν είναι ακριβές. Καμία σημασία δεν έχει για κανέναν να πάρει πραγματική αναφορά λήψης, δηλ 539 ή 599 +30.

----------


## Ακρίτας

OK! (Όλα Καλά). Αντώνη γιατί έχεις "κολλήσει" στη μουσική; Εγώ αναφέρομαι σε κάτι σαν κι αυτό:http://amfone.net/21stAM/

----------


## antonis_p

ορμώμενος από τον χαρακτηρισμό "άσχετος"
προσπάθησα να σου πω πως αυτός που εσύ χαρακτήρισες έτσι,
για μένα είναι experienced operator (έμπειρος "χειριστής", δεν αποδίδεται τόσο καλά η μετάφραση!)
Το AM (ή διαμόρφωση κατά πλάτος... κοίτα σε τί διαδικασία μπήκαμε...)
είναι ένα mode (ή modulation = διαμόρφωση...) καθόλα αποδεκτή και σεβαστή,
αρκεί αυτό που εκπέμπεται με αυτήν να είναι εξίσου σοβαρό!
Με τα τεχνικά πλεονεκτήματα αλλά και μειονεκτήματα, δηλ αν το ζητούμενο είναι η μέγιστη εμβέλεια, τότε πρέπει να χρησιμοποιήσεις κάτι άλλο.

Συμπερασματικά, εκτιμώ πως δεν διαφωνούμε!!!!

----------


## Ακρίτας

Συγγνώμη για την παρανόηση. Το  "άσχετος" αναφέρεται στο γεγονός ότι με τις δυνατότητες της τεχνολογίας είναι πλέον δύσκολο να χεχωρίσει ό ικανός ραδιοερασιτέχνης απο τον απλό χειριστή. Σε καμμιά περίπτωση δεν εννοώ ότι οι χρήστες των δυνατοτήτων που προσφέρει η σύγχρονη τεχνολογία είναι "άσχετοι". Φυσικά και είμαστε στην ίδια πλευρά!

----------


## antonis_p

αφού συμφωνήσαμε, θα πω και αυτό:
Ένας χειριστής ενός πομποδέκτη 30 ετών, 100watts κλπ
και ενός νέου των 15.000 ευρώ, δεν θα ακουστεί εξίσου καλά πχ στην Ιαπωνία;

Ο ίδιος χειριστής, την μία με τον πομποδέκτη των 30 ετών και μετά με τον 2ο,
θα κάνει την ίδια δουλειά πχ σε μία κατάσταση σαν αυτή των προηγούμενων video?

Τέλος, δυο διαφορετικών ικανοτήτων χειριστές,
θα αποδώσουν εξίσου στην πιο πάνω κατάσταση;

Θέλω να συπληρώσω με τα πιο πάνω, πως και οι δύο παράγοντες: χειριστής και εξοπλισμός, είναι *σχεδόν* εξίσου σημαντικοί.

----------

